# Is DC Hazardous To Your Health?!



## Andy M. (May 15, 2012)

BabaraL in the ER over the weekend, LPBeier in the ER today and now me.

I have been suffering the symptoms of a urinary track infection since Friday afternoon.  Started taking an antibiotic on Sunday and Flomax on Monday but still no "go", if you know what I mean.

Doc told be not to hesitate to go to the ER if The 'retention' continued as it's dangerous.  So when I spent a good part of last night standing in the bathroom hoping for enough relief so I could sleep a little, I decided the time was right.

I am no the proud owner of a catheter.  That's about as proud as owning a root canal.  I own it for the rest of the week then it's gone and all my problems with it.  At least that's how I've written the script.

This sucks.


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2012)

ouch, man i am soooorry. that must hurt. get well soon.


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2012)

Oh Andy,
I'm sorry. Hoping things start to improve soon.  Cath's are a PITA hang in there and feel better soon.Thinking of you, have you in my prayers
cj


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2012)

Geez, Andy, what a way to spend a week!  Hope you're better ASAP!


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Oh Andy,
> I'm sorry. Hoping things start to improve soon.  Cath's are a PITA hang in there and feel better soon.Thinking of you, have you in my prayers
> cj



Thanks cj and Charlie.

cj, not so much a pit*A *


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, dawg.  I rescheduled dinner with my sis and BIL from Saturday to Monday (I was sure I'd be better by then).  Then I rescheduled them to Wednesday (I mean, it can't take that long...).  When I called her today to tell her what happened, she told me to call to reschedule AFTER I was 100%!


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2012)

the advise i got from the surgent who fixed my grandpa prostate canser; "Seat, seat down it makes it easier on the prostate relives the presure of Don't remember of what on what) and thus makes it easier to relieve your self." So boys, don't be shy to seat down.


----------



## LPBeier (May 15, 2012)

Andy, I feel for you my friend. I am still waiting for the results of my ct but am already attached to my first iv dose of antibiotic and have had a shot of b12.  

Take care of yourself.


----------



## jabbur (May 15, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks cj and Charlie.
> 
> cj, not so much a pit*A *



I was thinking the same thing Andy.  Sorry to hear you have such troubles.  Hope things "come out" okay in the end.  My MIL had problems going during and after an infection and had the catheter.  Unfortunately, she also has dementia so that was a lot of fun to keep her from pulling the thing out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2012)

Don't, I repeat don't pull that thing out...you want to talk about pain.  Sorry you are going through this Andy, it's no fun.  If you are determined to remove it before the doc does, PM me first.

I hope the Flomax works!


----------



## taxlady (May 15, 2012)

Eek! Oh dear, please take care Andy. As a former health professional I have one piece of advice about the catheter - don't pull it out. I have seen male patients did that and they were not happy with the results.


----------



## Zhizara (May 15, 2012)

Bummer, Andy!  Get well soon.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2012)

Thanks all for the good advice.

I know not to pull it out.  The nurse who put it in, constantly saying, I'm sorry , I'm sorry as I roared in pain, told me she inflated the end of the cath to hold it in place so I'm not even thinking about it.  I can always go back to emergency.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks all for the good advice.
> 
> I know not to pull it out.  The nurse who put it in, constantly saying, I'm sorry , I'm sorry as I roared in pain, told me she inflated the end of the cath to hold it in place so I'm not even thinking about it.  I can always go back to emergency.



They teach us "I'm sorry, I'm sorry" the first year of nursing school.

At least you didn't get Nurse Ratched who loves to inflict pain.

It comes out a lot easier than it goes in.
Take care and don't forget it hanging somewhere and walk off.


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2012)

Andy my heart goes out to you. As a female, I know how painful a urinary infection can be. It is even more painful for a male. I am so sorry you are going through this. Take care and follow orders.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 15, 2012)

Hang in there..............


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2012)

Thanks so much you guys.  You help me through the day.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 15, 2012)

Oh--I've got a puncture wound in my arm (thanks to Rocky) puffy where he hit me, and a pink line running up my arm (which I marked with a pen--hasn't moved for over 1.5 hours). Self-medicating with antibiotics (dog, but they came from the pharmacy). If I hadn't had 2 glasses of wine, I'd be in the emergency room right now.


----------



## Barbara L (May 16, 2012)

Yikes! I'm sorry to hear that you are going through this. If you DO decide to pull it out yourself make sure to get it on video. The money you win from Funniest Home Videos will help with your medical bills. 

Seriously, get better soon!


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--I've got a puncture wound in my arm (thanks to Rocky) puffy where he hit me, and a pink line running up my arm (which I marked with a pen--hasn't moved for over 1.5 hours). Self-medicating with antibiotics (dog, but they came from the pharmacy). If I hadn't had 2 glasses of wine, I'd be in the emergency room right now.




I think face to face human medical help is required here.  Please head to emergency or call a doctor.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> Yikes! I'm sorry to hear that you are going through this. If you DO decide to pull it out yourself make sure to get it on video. The money you win from Funniest Home Videos will help with your medical bills.
> 
> Seriously, get better soon!




Thanks, Barb.  Best laugh I've had in days.


----------



## Alix (May 16, 2012)

Holy crap Andy! You too??? I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Sure hope things get better asa*p*.

Maybe we need to start the Virtual Infirmary around here. Sounds like a lot of us needed to be there the last week or so.


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 16, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--I've got a puncture wound in my arm (thanks to Rocky) puffy where he hit me, and a pink line running up my arm (which I marked with a pen--hasn't moved for over 1.5 hours). Self-medicating with antibiotics (dog, but they came from the pharmacy). If I hadn't had 2 glasses of wine, I'd be in the emergency room right now.



Please be careful with the pink line. I had one and it was blood poisoning from an infected thumb nail.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 16, 2012)

JoAnn L. said:


> Please be careful with the pink line. I had one and it was blood poisoning from an infected thumb nail.


Fortunately, it is much better today. I had a bout of blood poisoning as a child (result of infected poison ivy on my toe). I was raised by a nurse, so I do know the signs, even though blood poisoning isn't a medical term.


----------



## Zhizara (May 16, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--I've got a puncture wound in my arm (thanks to Rocky) puffy where he hit me, and a pink line running up my arm (which I marked with a pen--hasn't moved for over 1.5 hours). Self-medicating with antibiotics (dog, but they came from the pharmacy). If I hadn't had 2 glasses of wine, I'd be in the emergency room right now.



I don't care how much wine you've had, once that line starts, you are in trouble.  Please seek help ASAP!!!

You need KFlex, Kaflex?  Princess, help explain.  

I've had that kind of poisoning, your body needs help - soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2012)

CWS says it's better and I'm not there to take a look at it.  We'll have to take her word for and and just remind her that if it gets worse head for the ER.

CWS, it better be better...


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2012)

Ouch. Reading about your problem, Andy, is like watching someone get hit you know where. I can almost feel it myself. Get well soon, friend.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, Fred.  Hopefully it's almost over.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2012)

*Episode Two of the Saga*

The ER Dr. had told me he'd call my urologist so he'd take me in to de-cath me Thurs. or Fri.  He never did.  I called and they said they couldn't fit me in.  I then called my Dr. and he said he'd take care of it.

Later his Asst. called and asked if there was any time on Thurs. or Fri. that I could not make an appointment.  I said no.  Anytime or place.

She called back later and told me Dr. wanted me to take an additional .4mg dose of insulin.  

WHAT!?  

She repeated, take insulin.  

I don't use insulin.

You don't 

Never!

Are you sure?

Silence.  I am not a diabetic.

Do you use the preloaded lancets?

NO! I am not diabetic and have never used insulin!

What's your date of birth?

12/1/44

Aren't you Mr. XXX

No, I'm the guy looking for an appointment for a urologist

Oh, I'll have to talk to the Dr. and call you back.

Wait, remember it has to be Thurs. or Fri.

OK.
*************

I'm glad no one took my BP at that point.  She called back later to tell me she had an appointment for me but I had to go to a different office.  She gave me the info and said my appointment was for Monday the 21st...

NO!  It has to be Thurs. or Fri.

There is nothing.

Tell the Dr.  I'll go to the ER - forget it!


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2012)

Yikes Andy, what a fubar! Maybe you should get those instructions from PF. Once that balloon that is holding the catheter in place is deflated, it should come out no problem and no discomfort. I don't know how to deflate the modern ones.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The ER Dr. had told me he'd call my urologist so he'd take me in to de-cath me Thurs. or Fri.  He never did.  I called and they said they couldn't fit me in.  I then called my Dr. and he said he'd take care of it.
> 
> Later his Asst. called and asked if there was any time on Thurs. or Fri. that I could not make an appointment.  I said no.  Anytime or place.
> 
> ...



A walk-in clinic would be cheaper than the ER, Andy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Yikes Andy, what a fubar! Maybe you should get those instructions from PF. Once that balloon that is holding the catheter in place is deflated, it should come out no problem and no discomfort. I don't know how to deflate the modern ones.




My offer still stands, Andy.  I'll let you know in PM, let me know you want to know...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 16, 2012)

Andy,  I see you are in "Mass" which I know is a reasonable size state. I have a friend who drive's Boston Local airport limos and he's forever running across to some Airport in Warwick or Providence RI or some-such,  so places must be pretty close in your area.  Surely there is some Doctor's office that can remove a simple cath that is not an ER visiit.  Frankly, it sounds like a pretty simple DIY project given qualified how-to instrux.   I think I read the offer and hope you take that advice.  As for my advice, I suggest you invest in one of those "nose warmers" found else where on the Today's Funny Page before running all over town exposing yourself in strange dr's offices.  

And I do hope you are feeling better as the week goes along!!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 16, 2012)

OMG, Andy!  I am screaming for you!  mad:

How inept!!!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 17, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The ER Dr. had told me he'd call my urologist so he'd take me in to de-cath me Thurs. or Fri. He never did. I called and they said they couldn't fit me in. I then called my Dr. and he said he'd take care of it.
> 
> Later his Asst. called and asked if there was any time on Thurs. or Fri. that I could not make an appointment. I said no. Anytime or place.
> 
> ...


 
WT HEll! I have similar experiences with one of my last docs. I wound up yelling at her and firng her and walking out on the appointment. I have been through several since with ridiculous stuff like that. They wonder why we men don't like going to the doctor.

 Mine kept telling me why she is changing a medication I am on. I kept telling her i have not been on that med for years. She would not back down nor admit she was mistaken. When i finally yelled at her her responce was "you seem so agitated today". The next one wanted me stop taking most of my blood tests because they aren't really necessary and just show up as bad things to worry about (I have things to worry about). The one after that I requested sent me to my blood work and forgot to request A1C (biggest one for diabetics). She says "I don't know what happened".

Hope you get better soon Andy!


----------



## Addie (May 17, 2012)

Andy, have you considered the walk-in clinics that CVS has. They have a nurse practioner on duty all the time. She should be able to remove the catheter for you. Good Luck. You are in my prayers. I know what you are going through. Been there, done that. Mt last pregnancy 35 years ago damaged one kidney. Now I have to go through tests all the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2012)

Make sure you take your ER discharge paperwork with you, Andy.  Someone will want to see it and make sure the catheter is supposed to come out today or tomorrow.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the paperwork suggestion, pf.

Thank you all for your suggestions, well wishes and sympathies.


----------



## justplainbill (May 17, 2012)

Glad to hear you'll be seeing your family doc today.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 17, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks for the paperwork suggestion, pf.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions, well wishes and sympathies.


Andy mate has anyone mentioned kidney stones?


----------



## tinlizzie (May 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your and the other DCers' ills.  May it be that your nightmarish episode is now past tense.  That surely stinks/stank/stunk.


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Sorry to hear of your and the other DCers' ills. May it be that your nightmarish episode is now past tense. That surely *stinks/stank/stunk*.


 
One of those words that no one seems to be sure of.  I understand completely.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Andy mate has anyone mentioned kidney stones?




No.  All my issues are South of the kidneys.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2012)

I'm back from the removal process and feel great!  It was immediate 100% relief.  I feel normal again except for some residual soreness in the "area".


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives (May 18, 2012)

Wow Andy it sounds pretty bad to be sick in your part of the world.  My husband has been unwell with Non Hodgkins Lymphoma for two years, he had a donor bone marrow transplant 7 months ago and so far all tests are cancer free, but believe me I totally sympathise with the catheters and pain and horribleness of illnesses.  We have never encounted anyone as inept at their job as that dr you described.  I have a Paramedic background and worked very remote areas for many years, this site seems to attract medically trained people. I'm glad to hear you are feeling better, drink heaps of water as you have prob been told.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2012)

Hypnosis Changes Lives said:


> Wow Andy it sounds pretty bad to be sick in your part of the world.  My husband has been unwell with Non Hodgkins Lymphoma for two years, he had a donor bone marrow transplant 7 months ago and so far all tests are cancer free, but believe me I totally sympathise with the catheters and pain and horribleness of illnesses.  We have never encounted anyone as inept at their job as that dr you described.  I have a Paramedic background and worked very remote areas for many years, this site seems to attract medically trained people. I'm glad to hear you are feeling better, drink heaps of water as you have prob been told.




Thanks, HCL.  I hope your husband continues with good health.

To clarify, it was the assistant who mishandled the Dr's directions.


----------



## Barbara L (May 18, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> No.  All my issues are South of the kidneys.


Actually kidneystones don't generally hurt at the kidneys, or even necessarily start there. They hurt throughout the urinary tract.  Believe me, I know.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm back from the removal process and feel great!  It was immediate 100% relief.  I feel normal again except for some residual soreness in the "area".



Fantastic!  So glad you didn't have to wait and are all better!


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I'm back from the removal process and feel great! It was immediate 100% relief. I feel normal again except for some residual soreness in the "area".


 
I am just curious. There have been tons of ads on TV for the new catheters. Did they use one on you? the soreness will pass. I take it that this is the first time you had to have a catheter. Here's hoping it is the last time. 

I am sooo glad you are feeling better. My DIL has cancer of the bladder many years ago. They built her an artificial bladder. She was never able to learn to urinate on her own again. So she had to use catheters every day. At the beginning she couldn't get the hang of it. So my son had to do it for her. One day when he had his eighth heart attack, he was in the hospital. DIL came in with her paraphernalia, climbed up on his bed and son proceeded to insert her catheter and drain her bladder. The nurse walks in and couldn't believe what she was seeing.


----------



## justplainbill (May 18, 2012)

Andy, sounds like you might want to eat some Stonyfield organic yogurt to compensate for the side effects of the antibiotics.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Andy, sounds like you might want to eat some Stonyfield organic yogurt to compensate for the side effects of the antibiotics.




Thanks, someone else suggested Activia.


----------



## justplainbill (May 18, 2012)

Lactobacillus acidophilus is one of six goodies that's supposed to be in Stoneyfield organic.  I'm not partial to yogurts but Stoneyfield is a passable med.  My wife bought some today, and after having 4 or 5 tablespoonsfull, she said it tasted so creamy that she took the container out of the fridge and checked to make sure she had bought yogurt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2012)

Yay Andy!  Now just make sure you are going and not holding back.  I hope the Flomax does it's job.


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2012)

I decide to keep up with the trend and yesterday, whole day was working on trying to pass a kidney stone, without any pain killers. That was fun let me tell you. NOT. I am still working on that today, but at least I got some good drugs. Doctor told me the pain is comparable to labor pains, oh my.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 29, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I decide to keep up with the trend and yesterday, whole day was working on trying to pass a kidney stone, without any pain killers. That was fun let me tell you. NOT. I am still working on that today, but at least I got some good drugs. Doctor told me the pain is comparable to labor pains, oh my.



Drink 3 tablespoons of lemon juice a day, that will dissolve the stones.  Shrek and my Dad both had problems with stones, they have cleared up since they started with the lemon juice.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 29, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> I decide to keep up with the trend and yesterday, whole day was working on trying to pass a kidney stone, without any pain killers. That was fun let me tell you. NOT. I am still working on that today, but at least I got some good drugs. Doctor told me the pain is comparable to labor pains, oh my.



Horrible, Charlie!  THE worst pain, ever!

DH was dropped to his knees, emergency room, all that.  Sure hope you get rid of it soon!

Had no idea about the lemon juice, PF, thanks!


----------



## Addie (May 29, 2012)

A couple of years ago we had a news blurb that Mass. Gen. Hosp. had developed a treatment whereby they were able to zap gall and kidney stones into dust with laser. Evidently it wasn't as great as the report made it seem. People are still suffering with these stones. Or MGH is keeping the secret to themselves.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 29, 2012)

They can do that with Shock waves delivered from outside the body, they are used to break up               the stone.

Haven't heard of laser use.


----------



## Barbara L (May 30, 2012)

I'm sorry you are going through this Charlie.

My doctor told me to drink weak lemonade every day for mine. He said it acts like Slick-50 and helps keep stones from forming.

The thing is, lemonade/lemon juice work IF you have a certain type of kidney stone (the most common type, I believe), but if yours are caused by something else, lemonade may not work. There are a few different causes of kidney stones--what helps one kind may cause another kind.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They can do that with Shock waves delivered from outside the body, they are used to break up               the stone.
> 
> Haven't heard of laser use.


My Consultant Darth Vader is going to Laser Zap my stones next month. They give you a general then stick a laser probe up your  smekkle and start playing space invaders.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 30, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I'm sorry you are going through this Charlie.
> 
> My doctor told me to drink weak lemonade every day for mine. He said it acts like Slick-50 and helps keep stones from forming.
> 
> The thing is, lemonade/lemon juice work IF you have a certain type of kidney stone (the most common type, I believe), but if yours are caused by something else, lemonade may not work. There are a few different causes of kidney stones--what helps one kind may cause another kind.


Spot on Barb.I fired one out some time ago, it was not the kohinor but I was impressed.I took it to the consultant who had it tested.I then had to start 6 month of dietary experiments with Dr Cruella Deville. I was not allowed to eat loads of fruit and veg that I love like spinach,tomatoes green peppers, leeks ect ect ect.I had to increase my fluid intake to 3 litres a day and once a month pee into a container for 24 hrs and then take it to pathology.
The diet and drugs stopped them growing. The laser is next
The  reason I am having them zapped is because my travel insurance will not cover them as they are an existing problem and the NHS provides a wonderful service for free.


----------



## CharlieD (May 31, 2012)

Thank everybody. I am finally better. The sucker was almost an 1/8 of an inch, it's around 3 MM for you metric folks.


----------



## Barbara L (May 31, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Thank everybody. I am finally better. The sucker was almost an 1/8 of an inch, it's around 3 MM for you metric folks.


That must have felt like a boulder! Yikes! I'm glad you are finally feeling better!


----------



## CharlieD (May 31, 2012)

It did. I was on Perkeset (SP?) and Tramodol, alternatively, every 2 hours, still was in pain.


----------



## Barbara L (May 31, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> It did. I was on Perkeset (SP?) and Tramodol, alternatively, every 2 hours, still was in pain.


I can imagine! Thank goodness that is over with now. I hope you never have to go through that again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2012)

Glad it's over for you Charlie!  Yeeeouch!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks ladies


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2012)

*Final Update*

Since we last spoke on this topic, I've had a CAT scan and a cystoscopy and they both say I have nothing to worry about.  The CAT scan was easy but the cystoscopy was a revisit of the catheter experience.  Not as painful but a solid reminder.

Here's hoping all DC members can enjoy a run of good health for a while.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 24, 2012)

Good news, Andy!  But gackk!  That poking THING again!  I would be finding a corner in which to hide.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Since we last spoke on this topic, I've had a CAT scan and a cystoscopy and they both say I have nothing to worry about.  The CAT scan was easy but the cystoscopy was a revisit of the catheter experience.  Not as painful but a solid reminder.
> 
> Here's hoping all DC members can enjoy a run of good health for a while.



That's really good news, Andy!!

So, you want me to call back the class of student nurses I was sending to practice???


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks PF.

Between the nurses and doctors in the ER and the nurses at the urologist's office. I've never had so many females handle my junk and have nothing to show for it (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 24, 2012)

Seriously though, glad the tests came back good, Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Cheryl


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad to hear everything is good, Andy.  Sorry about the poking and prodding though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2012)

That's the one thing Shrek would not let me practice when I was in nursing school.  This was the same Ogre that shaved his head and let me draw the suture lines of the skull on his head with a Sharpie.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad it was all good news Andy!  Probably just as well that there was "nothing to show" for all the "junk handling"  could have been embarrassing.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's the one thing Shrek would not let me practice when I was in nursing school.  This was the same Ogre that shaved his head and let me draw the suture lines of the skull on his head with a Sharpie.


----------



## Addie (Jul 25, 2012)

PF and Andy 

Here I go again. I go for the pre-op work today. Supposedly, the anesthesiologist is going to take time talk to me today. I talked to my son the other night. He gave me a couple of names of anesthesia to ask about. He uses them all the time in the ER. One he uses for intubation on children and the other he told me it increases your sexual desires. Oh my!!! Just what I need at 73 y.o. and a heart condition. Watch out guys. You are all going to begin to look good to me. One of them you are completely unaware of what is happening and have no memory. My son also wants the anesthesiologist to call him today. He is my medical proxy. If I ever have questions about any procedure, I make sure they talk to him first. Then he will call me and put it all in plain English. My knowledge of medical terminology and pronouncement is more than the average citizen. But at times like this surgery, it seems to spill right from my brain. 

Will get back to you. 

To be continued.....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 25, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks PF.
> 
> Between the nurses and doctors in the ER and the nurses at the urologist's office. I've never had so many females handle my junk and have nothing to show for it (if you know what I mean).


I had the camera up my smekle on Monday, they covered my johnson on the outside with this anesthetic k y jelly, then pumped it into my j/eye which stung, the camera had a grab in it to attach to the stent so she could pull it out.They asked me if I wanted to watch, I didnt but I did
I'm glad your okay


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'm hoping this will be a memory and that there will be no replays.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Since we last spoke on this topic, I've had a CAT scan and a cystoscopy and they both say I have nothing to worry about.  The CAT scan was easy but the cystoscopy was a revisit of the catheter experience.  Not as painful but a solid reminder.
> 
> Here's hoping all DC members can enjoy a run of good health for a while.


Andy, so glad you are doing well. Take care of yourself stay well friend.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks PF.
> 
> Between the nurses and doctors in the ER and the nurses at the urologist's office. I've never had so many females handle my junk and have nothing to show for it (if you know what I mean).



If you remember, Shrek had bladder cancer last fall.  He had the urologist, me (for three days), the ER and then the Urologist who did the surgery.  Aside from the last Urologist which he doesn't remember because he was out, he said I was the gentlest person who had come near him for the whole week.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2012)

Gentleness aside, it's the instruments of torture they use in those cases.


----------



## Addie (Jul 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> PF and Andy
> 
> Will get back to you.
> 
> To be continued.....


 
Well, here I am. And lucky to be alive. At nine o'clock before I left to go to my appointment I check my sugar. It was 204. Way to high for me. 

Ten-forty five a.m. They called my name. I wasn't feeling too good. Extremely sleepy, shaking, having a very severe case of the dry heaves, and just wanting to go to sleep. I could no longer sit up on my own. They tried to get my BP. Two different people tried. By the time they found a machine that would give them some sort of reading, my BP was 60 for the top number. My pulse was 50 and dropping. The next thing I know I am on a gurney and being rushed through the corridors to the ET. I opened my eyes just enough to see the student doctor running ahead to make way and get folks out of the way. They keep saying, "Adele don't leave me. Open your eyes. Can you hear me? Can you feel me touching you?" All I could do was grunt a reply. I have an oxygen mask on, and once we get to the ER, right in the corridor I have about eight people working on me. One is giving me an IV, someone is removing my clothes and placing stickies my chest and legs for an instant EKG, wake up Adele, don't leave me. Get the crash cart. 

All I could say was call my son. You could hardly hear me. My BP was still dropping. All I wanted to do was go to sleep. They wouldn't let me. I was severely dehydrated and and they were trying to get my BP up and my sugars down. the blood work comes back the the lab. Something is wrong with my kidneys. By the time they had me stable, the nurse removes the IV too roughly. My skin is very fragile. She rips open the needle stick site. Not enough pressure on the site of the IV. I don't notice it until I am half dressed. I am standing there with blood pouring out of the vein. The thick gauze is soaked with blood and dripping all over me and the floor. She pulled of the tape too roughly. I get out of there at six in the evening. They wouldn't let me sleep.I called Son #1 to pick me up. I call my youngest one to let him know I am all right. I immediately layed down and went into a deep sleep for five hours. I am still shaky and have trouble walking. If I didn't have a need for a visit to the outhouse, I would still be sleeping. but as each minute passes, I am feeling stronger. 

There was some disagreement as to whether I should be admitted. I stayed out of that conversation. Usually I am fighting to go home. Not this time. They made me walk a short distance. I appeared to be stable. All the numbers have improved tremendously. So they let me go. I manage to develop a migraine headache while I was there. They give me a shot for that and one for the nausea before I leave. The headache is gone, but not the nausea. 

I am dringking plenty of water, no coffee. and just had a small bowl of crackers and milk. A childhood favorite. I am going back to sleep. 

BTW, Katie, how did your surgery go? I was thinking of you on the way home. 

Never did get the pre-op work done for the eye surgery. So we have to go back to square one. Is there an omen going on telling me that it should never take place? What else can happen?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2012)

Aaakkk, Addie!  What an ordeal!  How could they have released you?  Take care sweetie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 26, 2012)

Crimineys, Addie!  What a day, I do hope you are feeling better and did they ever figure it out?  Not just dehydration and high blood sugar, something else must have been going on.  Scary!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 26, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Gentleness aside, it's the instruments of torture they use in those cases.


+1, when they got the cath out it looked like a giant razor clam in tomato sauce


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 26, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Aaakkk, Addie!  What an ordeal!  How could they have released you?  Take care sweetie!


+1


----------



## taxlady (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh my, Addie! (((hugs)))

I hope you feel stronger.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh my dear sweet Addie,
I am so sorry I just saw this for the first time now.  I went through several times when Dad's sugar level plummeted.  It was very scary.  They should have kept you over night.  And I agree with Fiona that there must be something else going on.

Gentle hugs and lots of love and prayers heading your way.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2012)

I am thinking of you Addie


----------



## Addie (Jul 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Crimineys, Addie! What a day, I do hope you are feeling better and did they ever figure it out? Not just dehydration and high blood sugar, something else must have been going on. Scary!


 
My release papers said "Dehydration and High Sugar Levels." I don't understand how I became so dehydrated. I walk around with a bottle of water in hand all the time. I am acutely aware of how quickly and easily the elderly can become dehydrated. Even when I have a cup of coffee going. I will take a sip of coffee and then water. I have a cup holder on my scooter and even take a bottle with me. I know Winthrop will call me today to come in. They always do after a visit to the ER. And I was so exhausted, that I didn't get to talk to my youngest son for long, the one the ER doctor talked to. So I will get more information when I talk to him again. 

I have been complaining to my Primary ever since he took me off the diabetes medicine and I started to eat again. I want to go back on it, but he is waiting to see if I continue eating. And I have. I am way past the 'no eating' problem. My son knows that I am "the feisty on." I always fight back. No matter how sick I am. After I had my open heart surgery, both he and the heart surgeon were surprised when I cam through trying to smile and gave them the circled fingers Okay signal. Immediately the intubation tube came out. The surgeon stated "She is going to do just fine." And I did. I was back to work in less than four weeks. 

I will get more information when I talk to me son again. They did asked if I had congestive heart failure. With all the questions they asked about my heart, it leaves me thinking that there was something more going on. It is going on to five in the a.m. I am all slept out. and All the weakness, dizzines and other problems are now gone. I feel my old self again. One of the things everyone commented on as I got better yesterday was how much color had return to my face. I take it that grey was my color of the day yesterday.


----------



## Addie (Jul 26, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I am thinking of you Addie


 
Thank you everyone for your caring messages. That is what I love about DC. People who genuinely care. For me, it can make a difference in my day. I will keep plugging away. If only because I know some of you will miss me. I have made some truly good amazing friends here at DC. 

I have shown Son #1 how to notify you if something really serious happens to me. Even if I am in the hospital for just a couple of days. Since I usually post at least once a day, if I don't show up, someone will wonder and ask, "Where is Addie?" The last thing I want to do is create worry for any of my good frineds.


----------

